# User profile won't load correctly



## angelj (Jan 24, 2008)

Yesterday, my computer worked fine.

Today, I received a message stating that my user profile did not load correctly, and I was given a temporary profile. Any changes made to the temporary profile would be lost once I logged off. 

Is there anything I can do to fix this? If anyone can help, it will be much appreciated. 

Joy


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

angelj said:


> Yesterday, my computer worked fine.
> 
> Today, I received a message stating that my user profile did not load correctly, and I was given a temporary profile. Any changes made to the temporary profile would be lost once I logged off.
> 
> ...





Hi Joy. . .

Welcome back to TSF!

I would suggest that you perform a System Restore and choose a restore point prior to yesterday.

Click on START; type rstrui.exe in the Start Search box; right click on rstrui.exe; select Run as Administrator.

Good Luck and please be sure to let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello angelj

Was the message along the lines of

_The user profile service service failed the login. User profile cannot be loaded._

Ok now if you have another profile on the system with admin priviligies then log onto it
1. Open command prompt as administrator
2. Type _Regedit_
3. Navigate to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList
4. There is 1 line for each profile. Crucially if a profile is bad there are 3 things worth checkinga) Ensure the key name doesn't end in ".bad"
b) Ensure the RefCount value is 0
c) Ensure the State value is 0​
5.Reboot and you should be able to log into your account just fine

Regards




Craig


----------



## angelj (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi JCGriff and Craig, 

Thanks for your quick replies. :smile:

First, I tried a system restore, but it didn't help. 

Then I tried editing 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList 
on the registry editor. It either didn't work or I didn't do it correctly, because after I restarted, the registry values changed back and I was back where I started. 

There was one profile line that ended in ".bak" and it had a state value of 8000.  I figure that must be the faulty one.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*8000*  well that possibly is the faulty one. these registry keys can be altered through updates and rogue programs,adware etc getting into the system. Each computer has an average of 150 broken registry key and registry errors :suprised: so there is no suprise when you log off that they possibly reset

I would advise to perform the procedure again



> 1. Open command prompt as administrator
> 2. Type Regedit
> 3. Navigate to
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList
> 4. There is 1 line for each profile. Crucially if a profile is bad there are 3 things worth checking


This time dont reboot just log off and try loggin into your account or even switching users. If your able to access your account then check the registry again and then reboot to say if it makes it a perminant change

:smile:

regards



Craig


----------



## sentwithtlc (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi i'm having the same problem only I don't have another administrator account, Have tried to follow this on a normal account and message is coming up saying cannot edit state: error writing the new value contents. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## angelj (Jan 24, 2008)

This is what finally worked for me: 

Creating a new profile and transferring files from old profile to new profile: 
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/769495bf-035c-4764-a538-c9b05c22001e1033.mspx

Now I hope this profile lasts. I'm gonna scream if it gets corrupted again. :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

sentwithtlc said:


> Hi i'm having the same problem only I don't have another administrator account, Have tried to follow this on a normal account and message is coming up saying cannot edit state: error writing the new value contents. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated x
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi . . .

@angelj - I am glad that you found a solution - and thank you for you input as it will undoubtedly help someone.

However, I just wanted to note that the only problem with it is that you must be able to answer the UAC prompt - with the admin password - the one item that many do not now have because their account is the only admin account.

I always set up two admin accounts - keeping one dormant just in case this happens. The other option here is the Vista "hidden" admin account - assuming that it is not activated - and has no password. If so, there is only one other very unconventional method possibly available - is through a back door, if found.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## daisyd (Jul 20, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> However, I just wanted to note that the only problem with it is that you must be able to answer the UAC prompt - with the admin password - the one item that many do not now have because their account is the only admin account.
> 
> I always set up two admin accounts - keeping one dormant just in case this happens. The other option here is the Vista "hidden" admin account - assuming that it is not activated - and has no password. If so, there is only one other very unconventional method possibly available - is through a back door, if found.


I know this is an old thread, I was just wondering if you, or someone, can explain the above in a little more detail? For example, why is it a problem that you have to be able to answer the UAC? Do you mean, if someone was planning on shutting it off, they can't with a created Admin account?

Also, what is the difference between what this person did and you setting up 2 admin accounts?

And finally, what is this "hidden" admin account? and "very unconventional method"?

I had tried the registry changes mentioned above and it still is only logging me into the temp profile. I checked the registry and the changes I made are still there, both lines mentioned above have a value of 0 now, which they didn't before, like the OP, the 2nd one had a value of 8000, originally, this time the 0 stuck, but it's still not loading the profile.

I'm going to try rebooting and if that doesn't fix it, I already created a 2nd admin profile, so I will follow the steps above to copy all the files to the 2nd admin profile and then either delete the first, or keep it and see what happens. 

I 'restored to factory condition', that Dell utility, because my laptop wouldn't start at all the other day, I tried many other options, but it was an emergency, i needed a working machine immediately, so I ended up having to resort to that. it's worked fine for a few days, but then yesterday, I had to restart a few times, in order for my profile to load, finally it did. I didn't want to have to go through all those restarts again, so I'm trying to fix it now. I wonder if the restoring to factory condition could've caused this. I wouldn't think so, but I don't know exactly what it goes through. Next thing to research once I get this working. :sigh:
Thanks so much!

Regards,
daisy


----------

